# Color of this Alpine Doe?



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

This is Liesl, my little Alpine Doe.  The goat guy I bought her from said that her coloring was Chamoisee (sp?), but after doing a little more research, I think she might actually have the Bezoar coloring. Any thoughts?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, that's the Bezoar (pronounced Bee zer) coloration. There are many of them in America who's papers say Chamoisee with light legs. 
Bezoar is the wild goat color, reset to neutral you might say. They will not throw Chamoisee unless bred to one. They are fun to work with as they throw almost any color they are bred with including pure black. They tend to be very melanistic and improve the color patterns in their off-spring.


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Yep, that's the Bezoar (pronounced Bee zer) coloration. There are many of them in America who's papers say Chamoisee with light legs.
> Bezoar is the wild goat color, reset to neutral you might say. They will not throw Chamoisee unless bred to one. They are fun to work with as they throw almost any color they are bred with including pure black. They tend to be very melanistic and improve the color patterns in their off-spring.


Wow, that's great!  Now I can have fun with the color of buck I choose for her in the Spring.  Another question, the goat guy gave me her registration to send in. I have never registered with the ADGA before, I've only ever bought registered goats. If he has her listed as Chamoisee, should (or could) I change it to Bezoar? I don't know if it makes much difference or not. 

Thank you!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nah, it doesn't really matter. It's a lot less hassle to just leave what the breeder put. It's just nice to know that the genetics are different. Here's my "Chamoise with white legs" as the breeder put.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

One of my favorite colorations ... you're lucky!!


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Nah, it doesn't really matter. It's a lot less hassle to just leave what the breeder put. It's just nice to know that the genetics are different. Here's my "Chamoise with white legs" as the breeder put.


Oh wow! Just like my little doe.  How funny! Thanks for your help.


----------



## emma_c (Sep 19, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> One of my favorite colorations ... you're lucky!!


Thank you, I feel lucky!!


----------

